# how many melanogasters to feed a leuc froglet



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

how many melanogaster flies should i feed a 3 month otw froglet?


----------



## steven2213 (Jan 28, 2012)

with my leuc froglets I start to introduce enough for them to eat & finish. if you see them looking for more to eat maybe a few more added to the feeding . start with 10 or so flies too much at once . good topic  

steve


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I would feed enough that the majority are eaten at feeding time, but also a few are left to pick off during the day. Too many left over flies will potentially stress the froglet. It is a good idea to have a feeding station(piece of banana) where the extra flies can congregate. Makes them easier to find and less likely to be crawling on and stressing the froglet.

JBear


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

how many is that? or is it just trial and error kind of thing
(i'm going to have 2 froglets in a 190 oz container)


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

goof901 said:


> how many is that? or is it just *trial and error kind of thing*
> 
> (i'm going to have 2 froglets in a 190 oz container)


Every frog is different. You'll just have to kind of watch and learn. There is no exact number.

Best of luck!

JBear


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

more is better then less. I try to give 20-40 to each frog. 20 each is a good starting point.
froglets dont eat as much, at one sitting. start off small and build up. If you see a lot of flies left over, drop a piece of banana in to congregate the extra flies.
In a few months, they will eat a whole car if you let them.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm new to the hobby, and also have leucomelas froglets (popular starter frog, eh?)

I don't know how you folks count fruit flies, or if you've just developed an eye for approximation, but I gauge the next quantity of food on what happened to the last quantity... 

If there are tons of flies crawling around the next day, don't feed.

If there are a few random flies hidden here and there, feed the same amount.

If there are no flies left and the frogs are actively hunting springtails, feed more.

I enjoy watching the hunting behavior, and will likely shoot for this when the frogs mature, but right now I want my babies to get fat and grow up!


----------



## illinoisfrogs (Apr 16, 2010)

just remember overfeeding is a common problem.......even at 3 months old, I only feed the froglets every other day. Once your froglets are 6 months old, I'd go to feeding every 3rd day. My adults I feed twice a week at most, except during breeding. When they are breeding, I feed them more often so they get more supplements.


----------



## nagasaki (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the info. )


----------

